
The Hazards of Nerd Supremacy: The Case of WikiLeaks  - wglb
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2010/12/the-hazards-of-nerd-supremacy-the-case-of-wikileaks/68217/2/
======
iwwr
"You need to have a private sphere to be a person, or for that matter for
anything creative to happen in any domain."

And yet, governments everywhere are encroaching on privacy, while erecting a
wall of secrecy around them. This wall has to come down. It's not about
privacy in general, nor about openness as a principle, but about a growing
power disparity between the government and the individual.

